# Duck/goose ground meat recipes and suggestiins



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Whilst my hunting opportunities have been limited, I've been lucky and filled a couple limits (me and my boy) a couple of times. 
It's been suggested that salami, summer sausage, and ground jerky might be the way to go. I enjoy duck, but some of those things sound good. 
So for those of you that have tried such things, what equipment are you using. I only have a smoker. Nothing else. Also any recipes you've tried.
Later,
Kev


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I think where most people mess up is over cooking waterfowl you could cut a breast in half cook one rare one med rare and you wouldn't believe the taste difference.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Kev, I've made a lot of duck and goose jerky without grinding it-just cut it into strips, marinate in your favorite jerky marinade, and smoke it for a few hours and then finish your jerky off in the dehydrator or a really low-temp oven.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Kev I tried summer sausage for the first time this year. It turned out so well I don't think I will do jerkey again. I just used the Hi-Mountain original kit. It includes the casings, seasoning & cure. 1 kit will do 30 pounds of meat. I can do 15 pounds at a time in my smoker. I have done 2 batches, the 1st I did 50/50 blend of duck to pork. The 2nd I tried 60/40 & could tell no taste diferance. I did not add any fat other than what was already on the pork roast. You will need a grinder & stuffer. I tried using the stuffing setting on my 
grinder but it did not work well so I bought a cheeper stuffer & it made all the difference.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

BigMac, thanks for the suggestion. I think that may be the way I go. What grinder do you have?

To the rest. I've done duck just about every way imaginable, and I've enjoyed most all of (pulled duck sandwiches, not so great). I enjoy it grilled med. rare, and strip jerky too. Just looking for something different to process large amounts. 
Just a heads up, I did duck burgers the other day, about 7-8 lbs. duck + 1 lb. bacon, ground both together, pattied it up, refrigerated to set things up and on the grill. Some good cheddar, onion rings, and BBQ sauce. Awesome burger. 
Later, 
Kev


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

kev said:


> BigMac, thanks for the suggestion. I think that may be the way I go. What grinder do you have?
> 
> To the rest. I've done duck just about every way imaginable, and I've enjoyed most all of (pulled duck sandwiches, not so great). I enjoy it grilled med. rare, and strip jerky too. Just looking for something different to process large amounts.
> Just a heads up, I did duck burgers the other day, about 7-8 lbs. duck + 1 lb. bacon, ground both together, pattied it up, refrigerated to set things up and on the grill. Some good cheddar, onion rings, and BBQ sauce. Awesome burger.
> ...


I have the Cabels heavy duty #8 grinder. Got it on sale for $80 I think. Reg. $120. It is ok for small jobs. But like I said I don't like the stuffing setting so also bought a Cabelas 5lb stuffer on sale too. I think the grinder is identical to the LEM or Weston brands you see over in town at CAL or Sportsmans.


----------

